# HO scale figures and cars for Munster House



## modelmaker 2001 (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone produce the Munsters family and their dragster cars in HO scale to go with the HO scale Munsters house?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Aren't the Johnny Lightning Muster car and Drag-U-La HO scale?

Larry


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

LGFugate said:


> Aren't the Johnny Lightning Muster car and Drag-U-La HO scale?
> 
> Larry


Probably closer to "S" scale or 1/64. Probably look a little big next to the Munster House kit. Although placing them in the street in front could create a sort of forced perspective...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been looking all over for figures...you can try turn of the century formal wear-wearing Ho scale railroad figures...there are thousands of them...

The figures from the Polar Lights Spindrift would make good Hermans...lol

The cars don't look bad but they are expensive on the bay right now...

Steve


----------

